# Changing Lens Mounts



## Davey John (May 21, 2006)

I have a Nikon lens mount that I would like to convert to a Pentax lens mount. Is this something I can do myself or have it done at a camera store?

Thanks
John


----------



## JamesD (May 21, 2006)

You should post this in the Photography Q&A section.  Someone there should know more.


----------



## Davey John (May 21, 2006)

Thanks,will do. John


----------

